# The General Lee



## papawheelie (Nov 21, 2006)

A good buddy of mine who owns a bike shop here in Lyons CO has had this old 1959 Schwinn Cruiser that used to be his grandfathers sitting along side his garage. A few years ago his buddy powder coated in Orange (Duke Boy Orange that is). One day about two years ago I asked him if he would sell it to me. He said he would part with it but when I told him that the color was Duke Boy Orange he changed his mind. Well about a month ago I emailed him and begged him to sell it to me. He finally said yes. Replaced the fork, ordered some new handlebars and added an xtracycle. Then I added an 01 license plate and an 01 sticker on the headtube and its officially the General Lee. I'm still looking for a Dixie Horn and maybe a CB to finalize it. The reason for the xtracycle is to haul my Kayak down to the river (too close to drive and too far to walk). Its the perfect townie bike.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Production bmx bike from the early 90's


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

You know...I was thinking, I doubt and or I dont know of a dixie bike horn, so I had the idea you could buy some sort of one of those little hand held voice recorders, record the horn to the recorder and bolt it up to your bike somehow. Anyway, I found the horn sound and uploaded to my website, you can have it.

http://phuckingphreak.com/Genral_lee.mp3


----------



## bikerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

I wonder if they did that on purpose - "Hazard" County. A true fan of the show knows its Hazzard County.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

That's a nice kayak hauler. :thumbsup: Oh, and I like the General Lee theme as well.


----------



## bagpipes (Feb 3, 2007)

How does do on the jumps? That really is the big question. Oh and can I meet your cousin with the sort shorts?


----------



## papawheelie (Nov 21, 2006)

I can clear the local pond without the kayak but when I land the frame gets bent. Fortunately I have about 5 extras so I can quickly change bikes and it looks like nothing happened. And our local mechanic here in Lyons CO Dave aka Cooter can get it back up and running in no time. There are no doors obviously but I have to jump over the top tube and then hop on the bike while its moving to get going. Chicks just dig this for some reason. 

As far as Daisy, she's looking a little ragged these days so you might not be interested. She still works at the Boars nest when she's not getting fired and then rehired. But she is still there when I need her to spy on any 'outsiders' coming into town that might want to cause mischief. This is a big help to keep order in this town. Its crazy here in Boulder... I mean Hazzard County. 

I'll keep you guys posted on Roscoe, Flash, Boss Hogg and Enos whenever you come through town. Those rascals are always setting up false speed traps and trying to lure famous musicians into the Boars nest. 

YeeeHaaaw.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

papawheelie said:


> I can clear the local pond without the kayak but when I land the frame gets bent. Fortunately I have about 5 extras so I can quickly change bikes and it looks like nothing happened. And our local mechanic here in Lyons CO Dave aka Cooter can get it back up and running in no time. There are no doors obviously but I have to jump over the top tube and then hop on the bike while its moving to get going. Chicks just dig this for some reason.
> 
> As far as Daisy, she's looking a little ragged these days so you might not be interested. She still works at the Boars nest when she's not getting fired and then rehired. But she is still there when I need her to spy on any 'outsiders' coming into town that might want to cause mischief. This is a big help to keep order in this town. Its crazy here in Boulder... I mean Hazzard County.
> 
> ...


You need a new avatar


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

I have been to that bike shop. Pretty cool stop on the way home from Estes. Will stop in again in September.


----------



## papawheelie (Nov 21, 2006)

Please don't take my avatar the wrong way. The picture is of a character on a TV show from Canada called "The Trailer Park Boys". If you haven't seen it, you have to do a youtube search. Its hilarious. I don't mean to offend anyone but once you see the character you will fall in love with Bubbles. He just happens to be the smartest one on the show and has the most common sense. 

Sorry if I have offended anyone, definitely not intended.


----------

